# لماذا نستخدم البخور و الشمع فى الكنيسة



## mido_alex (11 سبتمبر 2009)

سلام المسيح مع الجميع

لو سمحتم عاوز أعرف أحنا ليه بنستخدم البخور و الشمع فى الكنيسة ؟؟

و شكراً​


----------



## Strident (15 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: لو سمحتم عاوز أعرف ليه؟؟*

لأنه في سفر الرؤيا رأى يوحنا بخوراً في السماء (مجامر مع الأربع و العشرين قسيساً)...

كما أن الشورية و البخور لهم رموز كثيرة...
البخور دائماً يصعد، لا ينزل أبداً...

و كذلك الشورية، رمز للعذراء، و سلاسلها رمز للثالوث...و الجمر فيها رمز للتجسد...

و كثير من الرموز الأخرى


----------



## النهيسى (16 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: لو سمحتم عاوز أعرف ليه؟؟*

_استخدام الشموع في الطقوس من خلال كتب الآباء في الكنائس الشرقية والكنائس الغربية:

1- إن استخدام الشموع candles في طقس الصلوات داخل الكنيسة وخصوصاً في الأعياد، نقرأ عمه في كتابات القديس باولينوس الذي من نولا التي ترجع إلى سنة 407 ق.م.

2- وفي إحدى كتابات القديس ابيفانيوس قصة يظهر فيها كيف كانت الكنائس تتميز بالشموع المضيئة في أيامه (القرن الرابع الميلادي).

3- وفي القرن السابع نسمع في إيطاليا عن حمل الشموع في مسيرة الأسقف عند دخوله الهيكل لبدء الصلاة، وأمامه سبعة شمامسة حاملين شموعاً مضيئة.. وعند خروج الشماس لقراءة الإنجيل يسبقه شماسان حاملان شمعتين مضيئتين كرامة للإنجيل المقدس.

4- وفي أخبار القديس غريغوريوس الكبير سنة 605 م. وجدت رسالة يشرح فيها كيفية الصلاة على الشموع، وضرورة إضاءة جرن المعمودية ليلة الفصح بشموع تُضاء من قناديل الكنيسة وليس من خارجها.

5- وفي خطاب لـ هدريان الأول سنة 772 م. يفيد أنه كان محظوراً على الكهنة لبس ملابسهم للخدمة ليلة الفصح قبل أن تُضاء الشموع المخصصة لهذه الليلة والمكرسة بصلوات خاصة.

6- كما نسمع عن ضرورة طقس إيقاد الشموع ليلة الفصح في الطقس الأسباني في مجمع توليدو، في مؤرخات أسيذور الإشبيلي سنة 633 م..

7- وفي إحدى المخطوطات التي تسرد أخبار رحالة إنجليزي زار روما سنة 668 م. يذكر أن شمعة الفصح الكبيرة كان يُحفَر عليها عدد السنين التي مضت منذ الفصح الأول.. أما في طقس المعمودية فنقرأ عن تقديس الماء بشمعة الفصح.. هذا المقال منقول من موقع كنيسة الأنبا تكلا.

8- أما عن طقس إيقاد الشموع في مراسيم الجنازات، فهو قديم في الشرق. ونقرأ عنه في تاريخ يوسابيوس عن حياة الملك قسطنطين. والقديس اغريغوريوس النيصي يصف مشهد جنازة القديسة بولا سنة 386 م. وأيضاً القديس يوحنا فم الذهب تحدث عن نفس الأمر..

9- في حقيقة الأمر ما من كنيسة إلا ويستخدم الشموع كوسيلة من وسائل الإضاءة، وأيضاً في أوقات الصلوات والتراتيل والتسابيح. فأغلب كنائس اوروبا تستخدم الشموع، وأيضاً في كل كنائس الشرق وخاصة الكنائس الأرثوذكسية تكثر إستخدامات الشموع لما فيها من معان روحية جميلة.

St-Takla.org Divider

* فوائد روحية تظهرها الشموع:

تعتبر الشمعة تعبيراً تصويرياً دقيقاً عن وقفة العابد أمام الله. فهي تظهر هادئة ساكنة وديعة، وقلبها يشتعل اشتعالاً بنار ملتهبة تحرق جسمها البارد الصلب، فتذيبه إذابة، وتسكبه من فوهتها دموعا تنحدر متلاحقة تاركة خلفها خالة من نور، يسعد بها كل من تأمل فيها أو سار على هداها..

والشمعة كالعابد ليس لها فخر في ذاتها، فهي مفحمة لا نور فيها، باردة لا حرارة فيها، وتظل هكذا إلى أن تلهب قلبها بشعلة من النار.. حينئذ تلتهب وتضيء فتبدد حجب الظلام المحيطة، وتبعث الحرارة والدفء إلى مَنْ حولها.. فطبيعتها بدون عمل النار تافهة مهملة كطبيعة الإنسان بدون عمل النعمة، حتى إذا اشتعلت بالنار صارت من طبيعة النار، وأنارت لا بطبيعتها الأولى وإنما بطبيعة النار المتحدة بها..

ومن الجدير بالذكر أن استخدام الشموع لا علاقة له بالنهار أو الليل أو وجود الكهرباء أو غيره.. فهناك العديد من الفوائد الروحية الأخرى منها:

1- الشمعة مادة كثيفة ليس من خاصيتها إعطاء النور، ولكن عند تلامسها مع النار تضيء وتستمر مضيئة إلى أن تنتهي. كمثل المؤمن الذي من ذاته ليس فيه صلاح من ذاته (مزمور 5:51)، ولكن "كل عطية صالحة وكل موهبة تامة هي من فوق، نازلة من عند أبي الأنوار" (يعقوب 17:1). من عند شمس البر (ملاخي 2:4) الذي جعل وجه موسى النبي يضيء بعد اقترابه منه (خروج 29:34).

2- الشمعة تحترق وتذوب لكي تعطي نوراً للآخرين، وهي بهذا تعطينا فكرة عن المؤمن الذي يبذل ذاته في سبيل خدمة الآخرين على السواء دون تمييز، وفي صمت وهدوء.. (متى 13:5).

3- كلما كان الوسط ظلاماً ظهر نور الشمعة بقوة أكثر، مهما كانت صغيرة وضعيفة، فينتفع بها كثيرون. كذلك المؤمن يظهر نوره واضحاً كلما ازدادت ظلمة الشر في العالم..

4- الشمعة تحتاج إلى الهواء النقي، ولكن شدة العواصف خطرة عليها. هكذا المؤمن ينمو ويصقل بالتجارب التي تعطي له حسب احتماله، ويكون صبره واحتماله سبب عزاء الكثيرين (يعقوب 11:5)، لكن التجارب الصعبة التي لا طاقة له باحتمالها، فهو يطلب من الله أن ينقذه منها (الإنجيل بحسب لوقا 4:11).

6- كما أن هناك أنواع من الشمع تختلف درجة نقاوتها، هكذا هناك درجات بين صفوف المؤمنين والخدام في النقاوة..

7- الحرارة تذيب الشمعة، ولكنها تقسي الطين.. هكذا يلين قلب المؤمن وينسحق أمام محبة الله.. بعكس الشرير الذي يتصلب أمام نعم خالقه، مدعياً أنه عن استحقاق تشرق عليه شمس الحياة، ولا يعلم أن الله في محبته "يشرق بشمسه على الأبرار والأشرار" (متى 45:5).

7- كما أن الشمعة تضيء فهي أيضاً تحرق وخاصة القش، هكذا القديسون ايضاً يقدمون قدوة صالحة وتعليماً، وهم أيضا يشهدون على الأشرار ويدينونهم (كورنثوس الأولى 3:6؛ مزمور 4:1؛ ملاخى 3:4).

8- نار الشمع يبعث الحرارة والدفء، هكذا حياة القديسين وأقوالهم تلهب المؤمنين شوقاً إلى السير في طريقهم.

9- الشمعة لابد أن تنتهي من كثرة الاحتراق، ولكنها لا تفنى لأن القانون الطبيعي يقول: "المادة لا تفنى ولا تستحدث"؛ هكذا المؤمن يسكب سكيباً ويأتي وقت انحلاله (تيموثاوس الثانيه 6:4)، ومع ذلك يقول "لكن بعد أن يفنى جلدي هذا، وبدون جسدي أرى الله" (أيوب 26:19). وكذلك فإننا نأخذ جسداً جديداً ذو طبيعة جديدة نورانية في القيامة (كورنثوس الأولى 44:15؛ فيلبى 21:3).

10- تمثل الشمعة حياة الجهاد المستمر حتى النهاية، فهي تعلن للشعب أن يخلع أعمال الظلمة ويلبس أسلحة النور، ويسلك كما يليق النهار (روميه 13،12:13). قائلين مع داود النبي: "بنورك يا رب نعاين النور" (مزامير 9:36).

11- ولا ننسى مطلقاً ما توحيه الشمعة بضوئها الخافت من جو مليء بالرهبة، فيتخشع قلب العابد، وترتفع صلواته في هدوء. كما أن هذا الجو الهادئ يساعد الإنسان على التركيز في تفكيره والتعمق في صلاته.


استعمال الشمعة في الكنيسة:

أول ذكر لاستخدام الشموع في الكنيسه إستخداماً طقسياً بعدما جاء في (سفر الأعمال 8،7:20). وما ذكر في مخطوطات القرن الثالث الميلادي، وذلك ضمن وصف طقوس إقامة الصلوات في ذكرى الشهداء تكريما وتحية لأرواحهم التي أضاءت في العالم ساعة، ثم انطفأت "لتضيء كالجلد في ملكوت الله". ولقد أسرف المؤمنون أحياناً في إحراق الشموع في كنائس المقابر التي للشهداء، مما أدى إلى إصدار قانون خاص رقم 34 في مجمع الليبريس سنة 305 م. يمنع احراق الشموع أثناء النهار، وفي المقابر حتى لا يتضايق المؤمنون من كثرة النار. وقد كتب القديس جيروم مؤيداً استخدام الشموع..

وإذا كانت الشمعة تمثل المؤمن الحقيقي، فمن المناسب إذن أن توضع أمام صورته في الكنيسة بعد انتقاله، لذلك توضع الشموع أمام الأيقونات المقدسة وذخائر القديسين لأنهم بمثابة أنوار تضيء الطريق للكنيسة المجاهدة، ونجوم تتألق في سماء المجد (سفر دانيال 3:12). ونشكرهم على ما قدموه لنا من حياة صالحة مثالاً للتقوى، وما يقدمونه لنا إلى الآن من طلبات أمام عرش الله (رؤيا 8:5). وللدلالة على أنهم كانوا ومازالوا نوراً للعالم (الإنجيل بحسب القديس متى 15:5).. هذا المقال منقول من موقع كنيسة الأنبا تكلا.

وفي رسالة للبطريرك جرمانوس الذي كان من القسطنطينية سنة 715 م. يتحدث مع أحد الأساقفة حول رفعة مرتبة البخور والشموع في الكنائس.. كما نقرأ في تاريخ الكنيسة بإستمرار قصصاً لا حصر لها عن استخدام وإيقاد الشموع، وتقديم البخور أمام الأيقونات كاعتراف بالشكر لهم.

ويستعمل الكاهن ثلاث شمعات في صلاة "إفنوتي ناي نان.. اللهم ارحمنا" في رفع بخور العشية ورفع بخور صلاة باكر. إذ يمسك الصليب وعليه 3 شمعات مضاءة إشارة إلى أن الذي كان على الصليب هو نور العالم (إنجيل يوحنا 12:8). وهو أيضاً واحد من الثالوث القدوس.. نور من نور.. الذي نقلنا من الظلمة إلى نوره العجيب (رساله بطرس الأولى 9:2) بالفداء الذي قدمه على الصليب..

ولما كان السيد المسيح له المجد هو النور الذي أتى إلى العالم، لذلك فإن الشماس يتقدم في الصلوات وبيده شمعه وهو في ملابسه البيضاء كالملاك معلناًَ بشارة الفرح بما يأتي.

وعند تقديم الحمل وفي دورة الحمل أيضاً يمسك الشماس شمعة معلناً أن هذا المقدم هو نور ونار، طبيعة واحدة متحدة. كما أن الشمعه هنا لها فائدة أخرى، إذ يقرب الكاهن قارورة الخمر منها ليستبرئ (يختبر) المادة المقدمة.

وللدلالة على نور الإيمان المسيحي الذي أشرق في قلوبنا بواسطة هذه الذبيحة الغير دموية والتي سوف يقدمها الأب الكاهن. لذا تكثر الشموع على المذبح، إشارة إلى الملائكة والقديسين حول العرش، لكن يتميز منها شمعدانان كبيران يمثلان ملاكي القيامة حيث ظهرا عند قبر مخلصنا.

وعند قراءة الإنجيل المقدس، توقد الشموع لأن "سراج لرجلي كلامك ونور لسبيلي" (المزمور 105:119)، و"الوصية مصباح والشريعة نور" (أمثال سليمان النبي 23:6). فنحن نستقبل الانجيل المقدس كما استقبلت العذارى الحكيمات مخلصنا الصالح بالمصابيح المضيئة (إنجيل متى 23:25)..

وهناك العديد من التأملات الأخرى تستطيع استنباطها من آيات مثل: (مرقس 1:1؛ يوحنا 35:5؛ لوقا 1:10؛ متى 3:28؛ رؤيا 9:7)..

وأيضا يضيء الشماس الشمعة عند مسح الصينية عند الإنتهاء من تناول الجسد المقدس، ليسهل للكاهن عملية الرؤية الدقيقة فلا يبقى فيها شيء من الجواهر المقدسة.

وفي نهاية خدمة القداس رفع الشماس اللفافة مثنية على شكل مثلث، وبيده اليمنى الصليب، وفي اليسرى شمعة مضيئة، وذلك للدلالة على أن الشمعة المضيئة تشير إلى حياة البذل التي مارسها الرب يسوع من أجلنا (يوحنا 13:15)..



ولا يخفى علينا أنه في صلاة القنديل (سر مسحه المرضي) تُضاء سبع شمعات في بدء كل صلاة من هذه الصلوات السبع (تضاء فتيل أو شمعة، ولذا تسمى بصلاة القنديل).

وفي ليلة أبو غلامسيس (عشية سبت النور)، حيث يُقرأ سفر الرؤيا ليوحنا اللاهوتي، يضاء أيضاً سبع شمعات وسبع قناديل وسبع فتايل إشارة إلى السبع منائر والكنائس التي يتمشى السيد المسيح بينها (رؤيا 2:1).

ويتم استقبال الأسقف وقت دخوله الكنيسة بالصلبان والبيارق والمجامر والشموع ++++ل سرائر الله (كورنثوس الأولى 2:4). وفي الصوم الكبير و صوم نينوى قبل قراءة النبوءات يغلق الهيكل وتُطفأ الشموع والأنوار، ثم تضاء مرة أخرى عند قراءة الإنجيل المقدس تعبيراً عن الفترة التي تنقطع فيها سراج الأنبياء منذ عهد ملاخي النبي (حيث كان تاريخ المكابيين فقط) إلى ان جاء نور العالم الحقيقي يسوع المسيح ابن الله. وإطفاء الشموع يجعلنا نتأمل في إنتظار المخلص الذي سوف ينير حياتنا الذي تنبأ عنه الانبياء.

ويوضع في صدر الهيكل أمام بابه دائماً شمعدانان كبيرات ليشيرا إلى شريعة العهد القديم وشريعة العهد الجديد اللذان من خلالهما ندخل إلى الرب يسوع الموجود دائماً على المذبح (أمثال سليمان الحكيم 23:6). وقد قيل أيضاً أنهما يشيران إلى وجود القديسين موسى النبي وإيليا النبى اللذان ظهرا بمجد وقت تجلي ربنا يسوع المسيح (لوقا 29:9-36).


وتستخدم الشمعة في مناسبات عديدة مختلفة مثل: وقت التناول، والعماد، والإكليل.. إشارة إلى روح الفرح والبهجة بهذه المناسبة المباركة.

وعندما أقدم شمعة لله إنما أعلن أني أقدم نفسي له ذبيحة رائحة سرور على مذبح الخدمة والتضحية والتكريس وليجعلني منيراً هكذا مثل هذه الشمعة.

والمعروف أنه في الطقس الكنسي أنه عند إيقاد الشموع أو القناديل، تُقال صلوات خاصة من بينها:

"لأنك أنت يا رب سوف تضيء شمعتي.. أيها السيد الرب إلهي اجعل هكذا ظلمتي نوراً.. واجعلني دائماً أنير للآخرين.. الرب نوري وخلاصي.. ممن أخاف؟!".


مواد الإضاءة المستخدمة في الكنيسة:

إن مواد الإضاءه هي الشمع، و الزيت. ويجب أن يكون الشمع مصنوع من شمع العسل، إشارة إلى وجوب تحلي الكاهن بالفضائل. فكما تجتهد النحلة في أن تجمع العسل من زهور كثيرة وبساتين عديدة، هكذا يجمع الكاهن القداسة من الفضائل الكثيرة، ويبحث عن الخراف الضالة في أماكن متعددة.. أما الزيت فهو زيت الزيتون فقط كما أمر الآباء الرسل في القانون الثالث. والزيت يدل على الأعمال الصالحة كما ذكر رب المجد في مثل العذارى الحكيمات. وهو يشير إلى روح الله القدوس ونعمته المنسكبة التي تلين القلوب كما يلين الزيت الجراح. والزيت وشمع العسل يعتبران أنقى إضاءة.. خالية من المواد الحيوانية، ويشيران إلى نقاوة وصفاء عطايا الله.

ويجب أن نحذر من إضاءة المذبح بأنواع الشموع الأخرى لأنه يدخل في تركيبها مواد حيوانية محرم إدخالها إلى الهيكل. أما الأنوار الصناعية فيسمح بها في المساعدة على الإنارة فقط.. ونلاحظ أن كنيسة القيامة بالقدس والكنائس الأرثوذكسية هناك لا تُضاء إلا بالقناديل والشموع دون استعمال الكهرباء. 


المصدر

http://st-takla.org/FAQ-Questions-V...yat-3amma/038-Use-of-Candles-at-Churches.html​_


----------



## mido_alex (17 سبتمبر 2009)

*شكراً ليكم على ردودكم و ربنا يبارككم*​


----------

